# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  حركة تلقائية تسبب السرطان وتتكرر معنا يوميا ...

## Deimos

*حركة تلقائية 
 تؤدي إلى السرطان 
 تتكرر معنا يومياً !!!

وهي النفخ على الطعام الساخن لتبريده وهي تتكرر يومياً عند الكثير خاصة أطفالنا كل صباح
... 

أتعلم:

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن هذا الفعل وهو الذي لاينطق عن الهوى..

والحقيقه العلمية تقول :

أنه توجد في أجسامنا بكتيريا صديقه .. بعكس تلك الضارة وهي تساعد الجسم على مقاومة بعض الأمراض .. وهي توجد في الحلق ..
لكن حين يقوم الانسان بالنفخ تخرج هذه البكتيريا مع الهواء الخارج من جوف الإنسان ولكن بمجرد ملامستها لسطح ساخن تتحول إلى بكتيريا ضارة مؤدية إلى الإصابة بالسرطان.

أجارنا الله واياكم ولأجل ما ذُكر ننصح بعدم النفخ على الطعام أو الشراب الساخن بقصد التبريد….

فعن عبدالله بن عباس قال:  
 ((نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتنفس في الإناء ، أو ينفخ فيه))
رواه أبو داواد.



صفحة لمعلوماتك
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

حركة تلقائية 
 تؤدي إلى السرطان 
 تتكرر معنا يومياً !!!

وهي النفخ على الطعام الساخن لتبريده وهي تتكرر يومياً عند الكثير خاصة أطفالنا كل صباح
... 

أتعلم:

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن هذا الفعل وهو الذي لاينطق عن الهوى..

والحقيقه العلمية تقول :

أنه توجد في أجسامنا بكتيريا صديقه .. بعكس تلك الضارة وهي تساعد الجسم على مقاومة بعض الأمراض .. وهي توجد في الحلق ..
لكن حين يقوم الانسان بالنفخ تخرج هذه البكتيريا مع الهواء الخارج من جوف الإنسان ولكن بمجرد ملامستها لسطح ساخن تتحول إلى بكتيريا ضارة مؤدية إلى الإصابة بالسرطان.

أجارنا الله واياكم ولأجل ما ذُكر ننصح بعدم النفخ على الطعام أو الشراب الساخن بقصد التبريد….

فعن عبدالله بن عباس قال:  
 ((نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتنفس في الإناء ، أو ينفخ فيه))
رواه أبو داواد.



صفحة لمعلوماتك



جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا عزو يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا عزو يا حبيب



ربنا يديك العافية عمنا عز الدين ...
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا على المعلومة افادك الله اخى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يعني ياعزو على كده اي واحد بيعزف في زمارة الكيته عنده سرطان

نفخ جد جد
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*جزاك الله الف خيرآ على هذه المعلومه ونتمنى ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*شكراً علي المعلومة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكور يا حبيب جزاك الله خير
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*شكراً علي المعلومة 
*

----------


## Deimos

*شكراً جزيلاً إخوتي الكرام علي المرور والتعليق ...

الحبيب كسلاوي النفخ في سطح حار ...
                        	*

----------

